# British tax residency



## Aliyakz (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

Due to unexpected circumstances, I have been outside the UK for 8 months now and most likely will stay so for some more time. I continue working for the UK company remotely (the company does not have a presence in my current country and it is not related to this country whatsoever, the country does have a double taxation treaty with the UK but I don't see how they find out about my work here as all of my work happens in cloud - there is a computer and myself so to say) and paying UK income taxes and NICs (so did my employer). Since I've been contributing NICs in the UK for less than 10y, I would like to continue contributing them to ensure I can, later on, qualify for a state pension.
Obviously, this means that I'm not saving on the UK income tax (local income tax is 10% only, again potentially I have a strong feeling I could get away with not paying income tax altogether).

ANy advice on my situation - should I let HMRC know that I've been out of the country for over 183 days? Is there a way to keep paying UK NICs but not pay income tax? Thanks.


----------



## saxondale (8 mo ago)

Unlikely that you will be able to get out of paying UK income tax unless you establish tax residency in another country. If the rate is 10% and you have the right to work in the country you are currently residing (Kazakhstan I assume), then it makes complete sense to establish tax residency there. NICs will stop also but you can always make top-up contributions at your own election, provided you qualify to do so.


----------

